# Petco Brand Air pump



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

OMG it is soooooo loud. I bought it for my son's room but moved it to the living room because it was soooo loud.. is there any way that I can make it quieter? Taking it apart and tossing it across the room? LOL

nvm I took it back and got a whisper


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

danilykins said:


> is there any way that I can make it quieter?


I've found putting a piece of soft material like foam or a towel under the pump helps dampen the noise and vibrations.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep, they're all loud unless you have something under them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I like the toss it across the room option myself.I try not to use airpumps,unless i am hatching BBS.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> I like the toss it across the room option myself.I try not to use airpumps,unless i am hatching BBS.


I'm with you. Nice visual effct sometimes, just not needed. The first thing that turned me off about them a few years ago was the noise.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I'm with you. Nice visual effct sometimes, just not needed. The first thing that turned me off about them a few years ago was the noise.


I have to say though - they make great emergency backup tools, like during medication regimens, if/when your filter blows up, etc.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have to say though - they make great emergency backup tools, like during medication regimens, if/when your filter blows up, etc.


Yep, not debating they don't have purpose. Nice to use during those times, just not needed. Great to stick in a bucket if you are redoing your tank and need a place to put your fish - the best purpose to me. I like the looks of the bubbles, but it plays havoc on CO2 levels in a tank with injected CO2. More the reason I don't even think about them.

Get that box?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Get that box?


Not yet. Haven't been home all day today. I'll check when I take my dog for a walk.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I need them in the summer to keep temps down.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I enjoy the bubbles and the guppies like to play in the bubbles  So I keep it mostly for looks. I also like that it will break up the surface and I won't get "stagnant" looking water. Sometimes it just looks swampy


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

snail said:


> I need them in the summer to keep temps down.


That works?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Helps a lot, brings temp down a bit, even more than that I guess it gives oxygen to the water which is a problem at high temps.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

yessssss. wispers are the best by far!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I just got an aquaclear (by Hagen) air pump and it's pretty good, not silent if you put your ear to it but I don't hear anything (over the sound of the bubbles) from a few feet away.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

snail said:


> I just got an aquaclear (by Hagen) air pump and it's pretty good, not silent if you put your ear to it but I don't hear anything (over the sound of the bubbles) from a few feet away.


Until a power cord eases it's way next to it, or it shifts slightly. What I always hate about them...just start making noise out of the blue.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

The rubber feet seem to keep put pretty well on the stone counter but I'm using it in the kitchen, so a little noise wouldn't matter, in my bedroom it would be different.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

snail said:


> ...........so a little noise wouldn't matter, in my bedroom it would be different.


There is a joke there somewhere. I'm just not clever enough to come up with it .


----------

